# Dubia Roach...what is this?(pic)



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

What is this attached to this Dubia? never seen it before.



Thanks in advance


----------



## stokiereptile (Jun 21, 2011)

It's the ootheca (basically the things with the eggs in) they normally thermoregulate them and will retract it back into the body to incubate or sometimes can drop it if stressed/ temps wrong etc


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

do you use a heat mat or anything with your dubias or are they at room temperature?


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

I use a heat mat, temp is 29c atm... Can't see it now so hopefully she has retracted it back into the body. I've had lots of them having babies atm so. Maybe it's getting a tad crowded, this will be sorted very soon tho, I have a 80l tub il be moving them too soon. Just making sure I can heat the bigger tub to temp I need.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

stuart87 said:


> I use a heat mat, temp is 29c atm... Can't see it now so hopefully she has retracted it back into the body. I've had lots of them having babies atm so. Maybe it's getting a tad crowded, this will be sorted very soon tho, I have a 80l tub il be moving them too soon. Just making sure I can heat the bigger tub to temp I need.


Oh ryt fair enough  cheers, if I keep mine in room temperature or onto of my locust tank which is how in one place on top will they breed at all?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stuart87 said:


> I use a heat mat, temp is 29c atm... Can't see it now so hopefully she has retracted it back into the body. I've had lots of them having babies atm so. Maybe it's getting a tad crowded, this will be sorted very soon tho, I have a 80l tub il be moving them too soon. Just making sure I can heat the bigger tub to temp I need.


They expose and re-absorb them a lot- maybe to give more air? In any case, perfectly healthy.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

stuart87 said:


> What is this attached to this Dubia? never seen it before.
> 
> [URL=http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac5/STUXXX7/IMAG0306_zps79f5db69.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks in advance


It's a female giving birth..
They let out a white flap when wanting to mate and a brown tube for giving birth.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Also dubia give birth to live..no laying of egg's.


----------

